# Freddy - Nightmare On Elm St Bathroom



## propmistress (Oct 22, 2009)

Blood Clings on the mirror
Bloody toliet water (they have red pool and bath tablets)
Bloody hand towels 
Victim's body


----------



## BrahmaBabe (Sep 21, 2010)

Hi there!
We are going to do the same bathroom and plan on using gel bloody hand clings and the clear stickem hand clings (all can be bought at DT). I think I'm also going to add spiders crawiling all over the place, roaches too. I'm gonna use some 3m sticky tape stuff to stick spiders to the walls and ceilings...really make it scary. The hubs and I are also gonna burn a CD (1, 2, Freddy's comin for you) and have it hidden under the bathroom counter to play on repeat all night long. Our downstairs is also just a potty and sink...so we're gonna make it spooky. We don't want too many people upstairs and have people staying over so we need to make the upstairs bathrooms somewhat livable - but will be adding some light effects and maybe a cd player on repeat playing whispers under the counter....


----------



## krissibex (Sep 23, 2010)

Awesome thanks everyone! I went to the $1 and target and got some brown/red towels on sale and am going to slash them like a claw got them and put an old red shirt behind it so the slash stands out more & i got some jars and such and am going to make poison looking bottles with labels that say "Draft of Nightmares" and stuff like that

Got some black and red roses and stuff too and Target had some stick-out fake blood jelly decals meant for windows but i tried last night and they look great draped over the sink and counter and wont stain or anything



BrahmaBabe said:


> Hi there!
> We are going to do the same bathroom and plan on using gel bloody hand clings and the clear stickem hand clings (all can be bought at DT). I think I'm also going to add spiders crawiling all over the place, roaches too. I'm gonna use some 3m sticky tape stuff to stick spiders to the walls and ceilings...really make it scary. The hubs and I are also gonna burn a CD (1, 2, Freddy's comin for you) and have it hidden under the bathroom counter to play on repeat all night long. Our downstairs is also just a potty and sink...so we're gonna make it spooky. We don't want too many people upstairs and have people staying over so we need to make the upstairs bathrooms somewhat livable - but will be adding some light effects and maybe a cd player on repeat playing whispers under the counter....


YES i had the same ideas last night!! I already have all these freddy mp3 quotes here:http://www.soundboard.com/results.aspx?keyWord=nightmare%20on%20elm%20street

that i was going to have playing in the bathroom. Awesome. 

If anyone has anything else, i'd still love even more ideas


----------



## krissibex (Sep 23, 2010)

Great ideas thank you everyone!! If anyone still has more that's wonderful. 

BrahmaBabe .. YES ME TOO .. i got a bunch of Freddy/nightmare on elm street mp3 already to have playing. 

Here's some good sites in case you haven't already found some:

http://www.soundboard.com/results.aspx?keyWord=nightmare%20on%20elm

http://www.houseofhorrors.com/nightmarepics.htm - Scroll to bottom


----------



## lilwitch (Sep 25, 2010)

A couple of days ago, I saw at Walgreens, a great Freddy door (plastic) decoration that plays the theme music, I think it was $10....they also had Friday the 13th.

Also for $10 they have a package of (sheets of) plastic wall decorations with either Friday the 13th theme, or a skeleton design....you get several different pieces in the set, so it's a lot of bang for the buck. I got the skeleton set!


----------



## BrahmaBabe (Sep 21, 2010)

Hi all! I just had another idea for the Freddy bathroom..if you put a black light in the bathroom (can be found at Wal-Mart in the regular lights section) you can use petroleum jelly to write on the walls...so people wot' see anything written until they turn the black light on...I found some glow in the dark bugs too..i'm gonna stick those suckers to the wall...guest walks in..turns on black light - WHAMMO-bug and Freddy slashing city!


----------



## halloweencreature (Aug 6, 2008)

I have some pictures of my "Freddy" bathroom in my 2009 album. Sounds like you guys have some great ideas though!!!


----------



## colmmoo (Jul 23, 2005)

Well, you've come to the right place! 

I did that theme in our bathroom a few years ago. You should go to Party City and buy the Freddy Krueger Nightmare on Elm Street Scene Setter to cover your walls. With that, you won't really need much else except maybe hang up the glove on a hook and play the "1, 2, Freddy's coming for you" song. That's what we did. That Scene Setter is on clearance at Party City for $5, so go now - maybe call ahead of time to make sure that they have it.

Good luck!


----------



## ghostluva (Jun 14, 2009)

Last year I took an old white sheet and painted in "blood" the whole Freddy nursery rhyme... I hung it up on the wall. It's only a half bath so no shower to use it as a curtain, but that would be a great idea....


----------



## BrahmaBabe (Sep 21, 2010)

Ooooh - I like the white sheet with blood idea...maybe I will hang that behind the toilet...write the rhyme in "blood" on the mirror so that no matter where you look you see it - and also hear it...in addition, I tried out the petroleum jelly writing on the wall with black lights - you really have to make the jelly really thick with each letter...not sure if it's worth it...


----------



## ghostuponthefloor (Aug 19, 2009)

ghostluva said:


> Last year I took an old white sheet and painted in "blood" the whole Freddy nursery rhyme... I hung it up on the wall. It's only a half bath so no shower to use it as a curtain, but that would be a great idea....



I LOVE that idea.


----------



## krissibex (Sep 23, 2010)

These are so great!! I love it. I got the creepiest mannequin head to do my freddy toilet thing at a costume shop going out of business. $3

Just cover up the weird shoulder part with freddy's shirt, do up the eyes, extend the burn scars down the neck and makes for a pretty darn scary freddy head to sit on top of my toilet


----------



## krissibex (Sep 23, 2010)

Finally all done with my Freddy bathroom on the 1st level!! I am so excited. Here are some pix .. the lighting is going to be orange bulbs so it will look even creepier and where his claws are i got 4 long red glow stick necklaces that i'm going to stretch straight and put on the wall so it looks like he ripped scary red glowing claw marks in the wall

I also made a really cool freddy quotes mp3/wav remix with numerous quotes from the movies randomly blurted out over the Nightmare On Elm Street theme song to play in the bathroom.

Wasnt sure if anyone else was doing a freddy bathroom and wanted. If so, PM me with your email and i will email to you


----------



## krissibex (Sep 23, 2010)

a few more ...


----------



## Xane (Oct 13, 2010)

That looks really awesome, but there's another thread up here that mentions those blood gel things can perma-stain anything that's not glass (and maybe even glass)...


----------



## krissibex (Sep 23, 2010)

Xane said:


> That looks really awesome, but there's another thread up here that mentions those blood gel things can perma-stain anything that's not glass (and maybe even glass)...


Yeh i saw that! I tested the glass ones and left a tiny bit up in a corner for 2 days and my glass was fine and so was the counter tops

It does stain the walls but I'm already planning on painting the bathroom early Nov anyway  It's just the boring tan as you can see now. 

i assumed it would stain.


----------



## Brimstonewitch (Aug 23, 2009)

Krissibex it looks awesome! Excellent job! 

Was going to caution about the gel staining as well. If it's not for more than a couple days you should be okay but the longer it's on, the more likely it will stain. Learned that the hard way myself


----------



## krissibex (Sep 23, 2010)

Brimstonewitch said:


> Krissibex it looks awesome! Excellent job!
> 
> Was going to caution about the gel staining as well. If it's not for more than a couple days you should be okay but the longer it's on, the more likely it will stain. Learned that the hard way myself


Yeh i thought it might. It actually stained within mins of putting them up. I tested it and then thought oh well why am i worried. I'm painting this bathroom next week anyway. 

So worth it haha ..


----------

